# Microsoft DreamSpark (MSDNAA) Wer kennt sich damit aus?



## Joel-92 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 

auf wie vielen PCs darf man z.B. Windows 7 von DreamSpark (MSDNAA) gleichzeitig installieren?


----------



## beren2707 (9. Oktober 2012)

Sind Einzellizensen. Man kann aber i.d.R. mehrere Schlüssel "kaufen", sodass man sich z.B. eine Lizenz für den PC und eine fürn Laptop holen kann; so hab ichs auch gemacht.


----------



## whaaaa (9. Oktober 2012)

Soweit ich weiß maximal auf 2 Rechnern, einmal der eigene PC und einmal zu Testzwecken. Aber bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. Steht normal aber auch im Vertrag den man annehmen muss


----------



## Driftking007 (9. Oktober 2012)

Seit der neuen Dreamspark Version kann man aber sich nur noch einen Key für 32 Bit holen und nur noch einen Key für 64 Bit. Diesen darfst du dann offiziell nur für einen PC benutzen und musst weitere bei deinem Lizenzgeber erfragen. 
Aber auch eine Lizenz auf 3 Rechnern installieren ist kein Problem


----------



## Joel-92 (9. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir heißt es: 

"*Rechte zur Installation und Nutzung. *Sie  sind berechtigt, höchstens zwei Kopien der Ihnen über das  Studentenabonnement zur Verfügung gestellten Software auf Ihren Geräten  zu installieren, jedoch nur (a), um Ihre Ausbildung zu unterstützen; (b)  in nicht kommerzieller Forschung; oder (c), um Softwareprogramme für  die obigen Zwecke zu entwerfen, zu entwickeln, zu testen und  vorzuführen. Das Studentenabonnement und die Software sind für Sie  persönlich bestimmt. Sie dürfen keinen anderen Personen über Ihr  Studentenabonnement Zugriff auf die Software gewähren. Das  Studentenabonnement darf nicht übertragen werden." 

Aber was bedeutet das nun?  
Ich kann die 32-Bit und die 64-Bit Version jeweil ein mal Kaufen, bei jedem Kauf kommt diese Meldung.

Aber was darf man nun? Die x64 Version auf 2 PCs installieren? Oder 2 mal die x64 und 2 mal die x68, also insgesamt auf 4 PCs? Oder 1 mal die x64 auf einem PC und 1 mal die x86 auf einem PC?


----------



## beren2707 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, schwer zu sagen. Da man aber zweimal eine Lizenz erwerben kann und laut dieser Meldung zwei Kopien erlaubt sind, sollte man die zwei Lizenzen jeweils doppelt betreiben dürfen. Ich gehe immer auf Nummer sicher und verwende den Schlüssel nur für ein System.


----------



## Joel-92 (9. Oktober 2012)

"Sie  sind berechtigt, höchstens zwei Kopien der Ihnen über das   Studentenabonnement zur Verfügung gestellten Software auf Ihren Geräten   zu installieren"

Da die Meldung ja bei jedem "Kauf" kommt (also bei Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8 und davon jeweils die 32/64-Bit Version) könnte man es auch so interpreteieren, dass man jedes Betriebssystem 4 mal installieren darf (also 2 mal die 64 Bit und 2 mal die 32 Bit Variante), so also 16 PCs bestücken könnte, vorrausgesetzt sie würden für den von MS vorrausgesetzen Zweck genutzt werden.

Oder sind es max. 2 Kopien insgesamt? Also z.B. einmal Vista und ein mal Win 8?


----------

